# Some good some bad some taiji some not



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2010)

Taijiquan Applications- analysis of combat usefulness

Taiji or not I like the stuff from Liang Shouyu


----------



## East Winds (Jan 5, 2010)

Xue Sheng,

Yes good stuff, especially the Liang Shouyou stuff. I like his material a lot.

Thanks for posting.

Very best wishes


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Xue Sheng! 
The second performer is from the Yang Jia Michuan tradition. 

http://aymta.org/


I also love that old guy throwing his young chinese students around outdoors on the mat! Ha! That is from an instructional videotape on the 24 posture form. I believe it was made in China.  I still have a copy.


----------

